# Man I love this car!!



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

Washed and waxed my car today and took it out for a quick spin and got the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from the driver of a black Maserati Quattroporte and "beautiful car" from his female passenger!








top up...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

I love your mods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All the chrome with the black looks awesome! Very tasteful. It is lowered? I usually don't like a lowered Eos but this looks really good.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

Gotta love a black Eos when its clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

I understand why you love it!! Man your car is awesome!! Like solarflare I am not a fan of lowered cars either, but yours is the first I like so much!! Very nice mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the grill reminds me a bit of the "pre-eos" project concept c where the grill in front had some vertical lines and was quite similar to yours... Could you please tell us where you found it and was the installation easy? Thanks in advance! Congratulations again for your beauty!!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

How did you get rid of the orange side markers? Euro Bumper?


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (geladi GR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geladi GR* »_I understand why you love it!! Man your car is awesome!! Like solarflare I am not a fan of lowered cars either, but yours is the first I like so much!! Very nice mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the grill reminds me a bit of the "pre-eos" project concept c where the grill in front had some vertical lines and was quite similar to yours... Could you please tell us where you found it and was the installation easy? Thanks in advance! Congratulations again for your beauty!! 


Thanks for the kind words! The grill is a one-off made by me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_How did you get rid of the orange side markers? Euro Bumper?

U.S. spec bumper, side markers are black-used "night shades" spray tint, took em to my body shop for clear coat. Still lights up orange at night.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

Very unique, I really like the look.
Kevin


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (just4fun)*

Hello,
where you've got the brushed mirrors ?


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Very unique, I really like the look.
Kevin



Thanks Kevin! It's been a labor of love


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (boschinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_Hello,
where you've got the brushed mirrors ?

Mirrors are OEM chrome replacements that are "brushed" with scotchbright pads. A quick search will find the how-to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any more pics?


----------



## eline1221 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (vr6fanatic)*

yes, more pics please!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alex940 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

Hello from ITALY! Your front grill is fantastic! I searched it a lot but i didn't found any grill like your fantastic one! Was it difficult to create it? have u got some pictures that can explain how make a grill like your one? Thank You! Alessandro


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (alex940)*

I think I remember someone else with a similar grill accent piece that bolted through the existing grill.
Can't remember who sold it though...maybe they will speak up?
The grill from the Individual line is nice too (but more expensive)
I prefer the front chrome rather than brushed (although it looks good on the mirror caps), especially since I don't have to cover mine with a front plate.
I'd LOVE to see some pics of your interior with *piano black* trim!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I think I remember someone else with a similar grill accent piece that bolted through the existing grill.
Can't remember who sold it though...maybe they will speak up?
The grill from the Individual line is nice too (but more expensive)
I prefer the front chrome rather than brushed (although it looks good on the mirror caps), especially since I don't have to cover mine with a front plate.
I'd LOVE to see some pics of your interior with *piano black* trim!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
William

That's my car in the first ad (I whored it out for $20 off)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
But I also noticed the chrome inserts are now available:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
Both are cheap accessories to give a big change in look.
I just bought a set of the other ones before they run out.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (vr6fanatic)*









Nice car


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eline1221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eline1221* »_yes, more pics please!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I think I remember someone else with a similar grill accent piece that bolted through the existing grill.
Can't remember who sold it though...maybe they will speak up?
The grill from the Individual line is nice too (but more expensive)
I prefer the front chrome rather than brushed (although it looks good on the mirror caps), especially since I don't have to cover mine with a front plate.
I'd LOVE to see some pics of your interior with *piano black* trim!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
William

The grill is not "brushed" it is an Audi match gray from "S//" models. Nothing from Ebay here!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eos_turbo* »_
The grill is not "brushed" it is an Audi match gray from "S//" models. Nothing from Ebay here!









sorry, I thought that maybe you had "brushed" it yourself, as with the chrome/brushed mirror caps.
The Eos looks great; I would just keep a little more original chrome on mine.
I'd love to see your interior...I love the piano black, but haven't changed it yet.
William


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me too!


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

Very nice. One of the nicest I've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd probably find myself (VW Classifieds section perhaps) in-dash 6 CD changer to clean out that interior a bit too.


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (Kreivi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kreivi* »_Very nice. One of the nicest I've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd probably find myself (VW Classifieds section perhaps) in-dash 6 CD changer to clean out that interior a bit too.

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everyone!!
Yeah you caught me, my base radio is horrid! Got some ideas tho..maybe RNS 510??


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

you know the funny thing is saw this on the road parked on HWY 99 in Milwaukee OR. and want to a search of the EOS cars, until i saw your post, man your ride is sick with those BBS wheels. keep er clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slow8vJetta (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (zerogravityGTI)*

I saw that car at the Armstrong Dealership there in Oregon City. I just saw it from inside, very nice!


----------



## JrzEuro (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Man I love this car!! (eos_turbo)*

i know this was a while ago, butt.....what kind of lm reps are these? and what did you do for center caps? are they real bbs caps or stickers


----------

